
Last Week in Apple: Drunk Employee Strikes Back | GiveMeMind - matteodallombra
http://www.givememind.com/last-week-in-apple-drunk-employee-strikes-back/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+givememind%2Ffhcn+%28givememind.com%29
======
slater
This lame "OMG APPLE IS BREAKING INTO PEOPLE'S HOUSES" story has been
thoroughly debunked. Apple employees did NOT pose as SFPD police officers, the
police officers assisted them, and the employees asked the tenants for
permission to enter the house.

------
slater
Here's the real story: [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/09/05/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/09/05/national/a111154D69.DTL)

